# Gareth's Blood Angels pics



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Since these pics, 4th edition dex came out. And I adjusted my list by ditching the scouts and sanguinery priest and made the tac squad and assault squald 10 strong instead of 7 strong. Also both heavy flamers were removed from the termies, and instead switched with a stormbolter and the other got an assault cannon. Flamers were removed from assault marines and given ccw and bolt pistols instead.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice army. Yet another Marine army that makes me want to collect another one myself. 

I like the vehicles especially.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

do you work for GWS ?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't work for GW. Can't you tell... no pony tail ;-)


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't really have anything more to say than "awesome models!"

Nice work. Kep it up.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

fuck me those are good love the terminator sgt sword mmmmmm shiny


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Gareth said:


> I'm afraid I don't work for GW. Can't you tell... no pony tail ;-)


lmfao ahahhahaha


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I am in love with all of your work they are some really well painted models :victory:k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

One word: fantastic!


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> One word: fantastic!


What he said :biggrin: the dred and is SLAMMIN


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very well done! Keep it up.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As I have said on your other work. Its great. I really love the Chaplin. His jumppack and the haft of his Crozus are very nicely done. How long is each figure taking on average?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesomeness.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sure is.... you ready to schedule a game, bloodhound?

PM me.


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

brilliant i love them, very very well done!!!


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's some excellent work on the Terminators and Dread'.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

man there awsome all i can say


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Gareth said:


>


How did you do the greenish mud effect on the bottom of the predator? Dry-Brushing?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I'd posted these on here before, but I can't find them.

Oh well, as I've just taken fresh photos of all my blood angel units (to sell on ebay) I thought I'd share the pics on here. I painted these in late 2006 / early 2007. And I've not used since the release of the new codex.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

fantastic work champ  wish i could give you more rep lol +rep


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

WOW! I hope mine come out that nice.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

As a blood angels collector, I have to say that THIS is one of the things that makes me want to go down painting :victory:

Incredible!!


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

love the Dread


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

They all look really good though the dirt seems a little bright. Totally would be better than the painting comp stuff in the GW I go to.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome. Real quality work.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Outstanding work. I love the Mk II suits especially, fantastic job on the repositioning of the models. Absolutely inspired! 
Best Blood Angels I've seen to date.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful work, truly excellent!!! 

As a BA player myself, it's sad that one of our brothers is retiring their army to ebay 

+Rep


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

I am stunned! those are beautiful, and had not my pride stopped me from owning models i have not painted myself, I would have bought those in an instant! +rep! (what little I can give).
I very much like the feathers on the chaplain.


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

excellent work, the thing that does it for me is the green light effect inside the Whirlwind. How did you achieve that? + rep


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

That Furioso dreadnought is just epic!


----------



## Voldramar (Nov 2, 2009)

i have been going back and forth on if i should start up a Blood Angels army. those termis and dred make me want to start up right away. really nice army. thanks for sharing


----------

